# How to get Ejari?



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Another dilemma im running into with this house search..

I have signed a tenancy contract agreement with the real estate and given all my cheques, security deposit and commission to them. Only problem is that the landlord is in Pakistan and they will have to send the contract across to him to sign and then he would send it back.

My question is - when can i start the Ejari and what stage does this come in? Can i do this with a scanned copy of the tenancy contract with the landlord scanned signature on there? Or do i have to wait for the landlord to send back this contract??

It is very confusing and i feel so lost between all the parties...

Your guidance would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Or do i have to wait for the landlord to send back this contract??
> 
> .


In the same boat here ... People at work do this fun stuff for me and told me I have to wait for the original to come back, despite the fact that I have the scan already


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

ElCalvo said:


> In the same boat here ... People at work do this fun stuff for me and told me I have to wait for the original to come back, despite the fact that I have the scan already


Wow atlast someone in the same boat...do you any idea why is this? I read in some parts of the forum you can have a scanned copy of the tenancy contract to get the Ejari...so confusing...do let me know how you go please..you are a step ahead of me as im still waiting for the guy in Paksitan to sign and send the scanned copy to the agency here..


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know but I can come up with some reasons but ... Much more important: my colleague confirmed the original is officially required, but he'll try with the scan first ;-)


It all depends on the person at the other side of the table. Just smile friendly and try ... Call them first or go to one of the typing centra and ask (bring your stuff just in case)


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

B the way: seems you also need ejari to open Internet ... Quite a powerful document !


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

*NOC for employment visa*

Hi all,

Can we register an one year old contract?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I also hear you can register online with ejari with the scanned copy but we'll take a month or so, not sure how true its this.maybe someone can help us....


----------



## Mr El (Oct 3, 2013)

As per Elcalvo you may be able to get it done with a scanned copy (just make it a coloured printout) although officially it needs to be the original. 

As for doing it online..I tried and failed; you need a business partner Id and training but it's all very unclear... Dropped by a pro/typist office (they are everywhere, just google pro services dubai) paid my 195dhs and 15 minutes later ejari registration in hand! Don't bother with the online service and not worth paying any agency or website to do it for you..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tenants can't register contracts online, you have to go to one of the centres to do it.

The original tenancy contract is required.

You need your contract Ejari registered to connect internet with Etisalat or DU.

Contracts can be registered at any time. Ejari registration is done so RERA and the land department can keep track of everything and can assist you if you need to help your landlord for any reason.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Interesting - my landlord didn't even bother with Ejari but I was able to get an internet connection setup at home.

I ran into issues getting my Ejari certificate though - the typing centre in Almas tower in JLT said because the particulars of the contract were 'handwritten', it was not valid and could not be entered into the Ejari system!

I went to another typing centre by the Spinneys in JLT and had them do it for me (about 250 AED or something) and they had it done within a day - no issues with the 'handwritten' contract!


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Probably not helping here, but I have said it before on this forum, these are some of the reasons I will NEVER rent from individuals, especially in lease-hold areas. I actually have not met many people that had a "smooth"experience in the lease/free-hold areas (whatever they are called). 

My personal experience with renting in the "old" Dubai is so much better; I have been renting from Wasl a premium villa for 8 years now (and before that a villa for 12 years), and my experience has been spotless; closing or renewing the contract takes no more that 15 minutes; they arrange everything; and no increases for many years, and superb maintenance! And as bonus, I never have to move, unless I want it....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

So you're basing your experience on TWO places - er not much experience then!

Been over over 10 years, lived in 7 places ALL apart from one, freehold, ALL rented from individuals, only ever used two agents - never had ANY issues at all.

Things can be as hard or easy as you let them be.


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Another dilemma im running into with this house search..
> 
> I have signed a tenancy contract agreement with the real estate and given all my cheques, security deposit and commission to them. Only problem is that the landlord is in Pakistan and they will have to send the contract across to him to sign and then he would send it back.
> 
> ...



You don't have to wait for physical papers to come back from Pakistan. All you need is a digital copy of the contract but make sure the document is correctly signed by both parties and complete in all parts (with the mention of a security deposit, etc.). Once you get that file (.pdf, or other format), you can print it and register at a typing center /snip/


----------

